# Forum Home Renovation Water Saving Garden Ideas  Poly Water Tanks

## Feralbilly

Hi All,
I am thinking of putting in a 3.6 m dia. poly water tank to collect the water off a shed roof. The problem is that the inlet to the tank is 2.32 m above the base and the eaves of the shed are only 2.038m and the tank has to go fairly close to the shed.
Question: Can a poly tank be partially sunk into the ground provided suitable arrangements are made to get at the outlet valve? 
Bill

----------


## Vernonv

> Question: Can a poly tank be partially sunk into the ground provided suitable arrangements are made to get at the outlet valve?

  Yes they can, but you are best to check with the tank supplier in question to see what they will warrant. We had a tank here that was buried 1.5 foot down (it has since been moved) and never had any issues with it.

----------


## Bloss

They can be sunk down, but if you haven't yet bought the tank why not simply buy a design that suits? They come in an amazing array of shapes and sizes - including squat ones. I'd be surprised if you couldn't find one that suits without digging holes etc. For example this mob has 7200L and 10200L tanks with inlets at only 1600mm, but there are many others.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Feralbilly

Thanks Guys.
I am trying to maximise the amount of water I can store and I am limited in the diameter I can get in. So, if I can sink it into the ground, height is not a problem. 
Bill

----------


## Terrian

> Thanks Guys.
> I am trying to maximise the amount of water I can store and I am limited in the diameter I can get in. So, if I can sink it into the ground, height is not a problem. 
> Bill

  about 15,000l tank ? 
what is the area that you have available for the tank ? 
as for sinking the tank the needed depth, should not be a problem, but check the with the tank maker to be sure. don't forget you need to take into account the base the tank will set on when digging your hole.

----------


## up_the_gully

Sure you can - http://www.tankmasta.com.au sell tanks which can be up to 500mm underground.  I did this with mine.  No sand/concrete base needed, just ensure surface is even, level and sturdy! 
This is plenty and will give you a tank 1.88 m off the ground - so you can run piping to its inlet.  With the specs you gave, look at a 20,000L tank (code: TA0200). 
Note:  This is *alot* of dirt.  You're talking 6.5 cubic metres of dirt.  Perhaps you can make the hole a bit smaller (eg 300mm deep).  Depends on how close the shed is to the tank. 
I did mine by hand - (was about 3 cubic metres) don't know if i'd battle it out again - you'll need help.  Perhaps use the dirt somewhere else and kill 2 birds with one stone.  You'll also need to make the hole bigger than the tank, and decide in advance where the ball valve is going.

----------

